# wireless problems

## selberbauer

Hi,

i have the current Gentoo x86 on my Asus Netbook 1005HA, gnome and so on are all going only WLAN doesnt work.

I have used the Kernel Options of the wiki specially to my netbook, so the kernel is not the problem.. also the ath5k module is succesfully loaded by booting.

Now to the problem, i have emerged wicd and the GUI works, starts with booting.

The problem is that wicd doesnt find any wireless networks, i think the problem is in the wicd config.

In /etc/init.d/ there also only net.eth0 and no net.ath0 or something like that, how do i know configure wicd to use the right modules/drivers and what do i have to do to this?

i have emerged following thins: wpa_supplicant, wicd, gnome

Cheers

----------

## selberbauer

Nobody an idea  :Sad: 

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I never got Wicd to work. I would suggest you try NetworkManager + nm-applet. I have a feeling Wicd is broken.

----------

## selberbauer

should i unmerge wpa_supplicant also?

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

You can leave wpa_supplicant installed.

Remeber to delete wicd from default runlevel and add NetworkManager to the default runlevel.

----------

## selberbauer

I have unmerged wicd and wpa_supplicant

now theres Networkmanager in gnome but i still have do give moduls on.

There: eth0, and lo both are not wlan

so i have to add wlan0 or ath0 but how do i do this?

or do i have to change the /etc/conf.d/net and give a special modul?

----------

## Deadly Assassin

There is no need for an initscript for your WLAN device if you are using wicd.

I am using wicd at my Eee PC 1000H with Arch Linux.

If you want to use wicd you have to delete NetworkManager from the default runlevel and add wicd.  :Wink: 

Are you sure you WLAN device is working correctly?

Try to find a WLAN-Network

```
iwlist scan
```

Find the right device with

```
ifconfig -a
```

and set it in the wicd config menu.

If your WLAN device works correctly you should be able to use wicd now.

----------

## ewaller

Could you post the output of the following commands:

sudo lspci

sudo iwconfig -a

sudo iwlist scan

Let's see if we can get the card going by hand before automating it.

Edit:  I missed Deadly Assassin's post.  Never-the-less, the output of iwlist is important.

----------

## selberbauer

iwlist scan

lo Interface doesnt support scanning

dummy0 interfacse doesnt support scanning

eth0 interface doesnt support scanning

iwconfig

no wireless extensions by all three devices

iwconfig -a

no such device

Network Controller: Atheros Communications Inc AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

----------

## Deadly Assassin

The WLAN device doesn't seem to be installed.

Did you enabled the driver and WLAN support in your kernelconfig?

If you added the driver as a module did you start this module?

----------

## selberbauer

Modules (ath5k) are succesfully loaded i used http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_Eee_PC_1000HA howto, so i am thinking it should work but i can post the kernel config if you seem to see an error in my config

cheers

----------

## ewaller

Lets back up a step to make sure we are not chasing ghosts.

Could you post the output of:

lspci

and 

lspci -n

So we can be certain of your hardware

Thanks

----------

## selberbauer

postet alread but ok...:

lspci

Network Controller: Atheros Communications Inc AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

lspci -n

82:00.0 0280: 168c:002b (rev 01)

----------

## selberbauer

seems theres an error in the wiki...

So i enabled to ath5k ath9k modules

now i get next to lo, eth0, and dummy also wlan0

so:

iwconfig gives out:

wlan0 no wireless extensions

so we now got our device but stillt doesnt work, even wlan0 is now there

----------

## Deadly Assassin

Which kernel version do you use?

Maybe your device is not supported in your version.

See also here: http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=103338

Edit:

Is your wirelesscard in your BIOS enabled?

----------

## selberbauer

2.6.36-r5

Its definetly supported..

On Ubuntu no problem, the asus netbook is nothing exotical, iwconfig gives me the device as an output - its just somethin missing....

----------

## ewaller

what if you throw caution to the wind and try:

ifconfig wlan0 up

followed by the iwlist scan command?

This may or may not be relevant: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-840634-start-0.html

I am gone for about 3 hours...

----------

## selberbauer

ewaller doesnt work, youre thread doesnt work either  :Sad: 

somebody als an idea?

----------

## ewaller

Oh, very well...

Does this thread help?  Take note of the kernel configuration changes near the end

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-842867-start-0.html

----------

## cach0rr0

Besides the information I sent you in my PM, I would like to see the following:

-full contents of /etc/fstab

-full output of lspci -n

-full output of /proc/cpuinfo

-your kernel .config put onto pastebin

-output of ls -l /usr/src/linux

Just to recap since nobody reading this thread can see in private, I had him go step by step testing each piece

-make sure dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant are the latest build (newer kernels need dhcpcd 5)

-modprobe ath9k and check for errors in dmesg

-test wpa_supplicant from the command-line with a simple small .conf file to make sure association works (if fail, check kernel configuration)

-test dhcpcd to make sure it can get an IP (if fail in spite of everything else, check again which version of dhcpcd - and check your cable!)

When he tries wpa_supplicant from the command-line he gets:

```

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODE]: Operation not supported 

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Operation not supported 

Failed to initiate AP scan. 

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Operation not supported 

Failed to initiate AP scan. 

```

So I'm suspecting a problem with his kernel - ath9k is one of the easier drivers/cards to deal with, so if the kernel is correct, and wpa_supplicant/dhcpcd are the correct versions, it should "just work"

I have a machine that runs ath9k, but I haven't updated the kernel in forever - so I'm doing an update right now, and will share my config once it's done and everything is working correctly.

----------

## selberbauer

used a example config from kernel-seeds + the wiki about my netbook#

so config can be seen here:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/323174/

----------

## selberbauer

any idea

----------

## selberbauer

solution:

there where missing some encryption libs und ->network->wlan->cfg, lib, i think now it works

----------

